# Hgh and test only cycle



## teufelhund

I have a buddy who has supplied me with gear in the past, and has always claimed to have a solid connection for HGH.  He has told me that with HGH all I would have to do is run it with test and I should see much better results than straight gear.  One of my concerns is this; I have heard that HGH is an extremely fragile compound and can be ****ed up very easily.  Also, his shit comes straight from China and he charges 300.00 for one box (10 ampules).  The price sounds a little low and for a product that is so sensitive, China seems like an awful long ride.  I am curious about using HGH, because I have been told that if you get legit shit, it is fantastic, but even if this guys set up is true, I don't know about quality.  I am over thinking this thing?


----------



## deadlift666

Lots of generic hgh comes from China. That's not necessarily an issue. That's not a low price for generic hgh.


----------



## snake

Really my friend, the potential for getting bunk gear is always there. With Hg, greater gains and the fountain of youth it promises, causing a high demand and an inflated price. I do hear its not cheap to produce so that does justify some prices. Problem is, there's a greater profit margin for scumbags.

Truthfully, I think the good old bottle of Test is always the best bet. It's easy to tell if you have the real thing in a few weeks after a $60 blood work check.Even if you do get the real thing with HGG, are you in a financial position to continue that use for any length of time?

I guess I didn't answer that question for you did I? $300 can buy a lot of top shelf protein powder and I know that works. Let us know what you decide ok Buddy?


----------



## rAJJIN

There is a lot of fake hgh coming in from china.
Here is also a lot of real hgh.
See if you can find out what brand and some more details.
I can help give you an idea if it's real or fake. 

Not sure your goals or what level your at.
But like the guy above said.... Good ole testosterone
Will do a lot for a guy. It cost a lot less and is not faked as often.


----------



## wabbitt

HGH, real or fake, also has a high seizure rate in customs.


----------



## 4everstrong

I will not use Generic GH. I only use Pharm Grade Serostism. HGH is something that takes at least 3 months 
to start seeing Gains. And the gains are not Drastic at all. You need to run HGH for at LEAST 6 MONTHS! 
I would recommend 1 Year though. If you are looking for Big gains in a shorter amount of time I would
Just stick to using Gear. Using HGH is a commitment. Gotta Pin Everyday for 6 months to a year! 
What are your goals for running the HGH?
If your source is experienced at packaging then you shouldn't have any problems with stuff getting seized. 
The problem now days is anyone thinks they can open a lab with no experience and expects it to be successful. 
It takes a lot of hard work and knowledge. That comes with a lot of dedication and Time. (Very Time Consuming)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Moving this to the hgh forum.


----------



## Cobra Strike

I dont know what the percentage of fake generic gh is out there but I do know that almost every single brand of generic gh is very undersdosed. I have went through atleast 15 different brands and 6 different sources and all of the gh tests like Shit. Im done fking around with generic bullshit...i wasted more money on generics than I would of if I would just have bought the pharm grade shit from the beginning. 

My advice to you is to save your money and dont buy any of that gh. If you do buy it then go to privatemdlabs.com...order a growth hormone serum test. Then exactly 3 hours before they will be taking your blood  inject 10iu into your muscle. When you get the results back you will know if you should have listened to me or not  good luck in the gh world bro...its gonna cost ya!


----------



## teufelhund

Cobra Strike said:


> I dont know what the percentage of fake generic gh is out there but I do know that almost every single brand of generic gh is very undersdosed. I have went through atleast 15 different brands and 6 different sources and all of the gh tests like Shit. Im done fking around with generic bullshit...i wasted more money on generics than I would of if I would just have bought the pharm grade shit from the beginning.
> 
> My advice to you is to save your money and dont buy any of that gh. If you do buy it then go to privatemdlabs.com...order a growth hormone serum test. Then exactly 3 hours before they will be taking your blood  inject 10iu into your muscle. When you get the results back you will know if you should have listened to me or not  good luck in the gh world bro...its gonna cost ya!



 agree.  My source tells me that it is Somatropin and he used the term 191aa.  I think that is supposed to mean that the stuff is high grade.  Even if all of this shit is true, he recommends a three month cycle, that is roughly $900.00.  I can buy an awful lot of juice for $900.00.  I don't really think that it is worth the money.  It doesn't sound like anyone else is a real big proponent of HGH either.


----------



## Bigwhite

Hgh is overrated. It's a must to get GH serum test imo. $35 and you know what you are injecting for 6 months at a time is real. Already mentioned a lot of fakes out there...


----------



## juuced

its running me about a $1000 per month for my pharm grade HGH.   Thats like another mortage payment.  Its really got me financially strapped.

Wont give it up tho.  Been on it for over a year now and the benefits for me are noticable.


----------



## j2048b

Man i couldnt afford that even if i had a cure for my small hands DAAAYYYYYUUUMMMM N


----------



## rAJJIN

Real good generics that test well will cost appx 200$ per month. Thats at 5iu daily.


----------



## j2048b

rAJJIN said:


> Real good generics that test well will cost appx 200$ per month. Thats at 5iu daily.



When did raj make it over here?? Nice to see ya u big armed monster


----------



## shenky

I've never done HGH, but for the money, I have this nagging feeling that it's overrated. TIFWIW


----------



## ForkLift

300 for a kit of genrics is HIGH prices brother, and i have never seen any come in amps! i hope u mean vials? 2 ml vials i beleive. 300 even for a dmst source is HIGH!!!! 300 is way to high!!!

but i aggree HGH and test = BEAST MODE!!!
i ove running cycles on gh!


----------



## ForkLift

But if it's just a no name brand. Like green tops or black tops. I wouldn't risk investing a lot of money. Their is only one really one, possibly two brand out right now that i would trust 100%.
If you do decide to grab some. Try to find out some more info before you do. And also research how to perform a gh serum test and get one done to find out if you got decent stuff.


----------



## SFGiants

Whoever thinks GH is to be cycled is wrong it's a decision to stick with for at least 1 year minimum.


----------



## teufelhund

ForkLift said:


> But if it's just a no name brand. Like green tops or black tops. I wouldn't risk investing a lot of money. Their is only one really one, possibly two brand out right now that i would trust 100%.
> If you do decide to grab some. Try to find out some more info before you do. And also research how to perform a gh serum test and get one done to find out if you got decent stuff.



That is really the sticking point for me.  HGH seems to be in a whole separate class from your typical juice.  I know next to nothing about HGH and a $900.00 investment to begin learning is a little to steep for me.  Even if I was educated, it like the other brother said, "one year". Doing the arithmetic makes the whole venture seem a little outrageous.  I think I will stick to my current Test/Equipoise cycle, a lot cheaper and I know that it works.


----------



## rAJJIN

I myself do not agree with one year min.

After just two weeks your IGF-1
Levels should rise dramatically
If you have good hgh.

High test levels- high IGF-1
And proper nutrition = good gains!


----------



## ForkLift

Yeah i agree. I have seen noticeable gains at 4iu a day within a few months. It is something that you do have to stick with for the long run tho and you really shouldn't run it for less than a year, but it def does not take a full year to see results.


----------



## rAJJIN

Same as anything.
If you don't use it, it doesn't work.


----------



## ForkLift

teufelhund said:


> That is really the sticking point for me.  *HGH seems to be in a whole separate class from your typical juice.*  I know next to nothing about HGH and a $900.00 investment to begin learning is a little to steep for me.  Even if I was educated, it like the other brother said, "one year". Doing the arithmetic makes the whole venture seem a little outrageous.  I think I will stick to my current Test/Equipoise cycle, a lot cheaper and I know that it works.



Well thats just it. It's not juice at all. It's not an AAS. it growth hormone. Their is some great articles here in this section explaining all about it brother. Yeah for now i would stick with the EQ and Test. Wouldn't hurt you to research it tho. you should def read up and do your research on it.


----------



## ForkLift

A Basic Guide to HGH by RedBaron

here is a nive little guide


----------



## ForkLift

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2555-HGH-a-practical-guide?

Another good guide posted by Pillar of Ballance. These should be made into stickies


----------



## Kelly

teufelhund said:


> I have a buddy who has supplied me with gear in the past, and has always claimed to have a solid connection for HGH.  He has told me that with HGH all I would have to do is run it with test and I should see much better results than straight gear.  One of my concerns is this; I have heard that HGH is an extremely fragile compound and can be ****ed up very easily.  Also, his shit comes straight from China and he charges 300.00 for one box (10 ampules).  The price sounds a little low and for a product that is so sensitive, China seems like an awful long ride.  I am curious about using HGH, because I have been told that if you get legit shit, it is fantastic, but even if this guys set up is true, I don't know about quality.  I am over thinking this thing?



To try and answer your question, yes HGH is very fragile, but that is when it's reconstituted.  In its natural state, it's ok. Most of the HGH we get these days are from overseas.  There are very good sources out there if you can find them.  All my HGH comes from overseas and it Genotropin, Serostim.  These outfits over there make this stuff under fda guidelines.  You may say I'm getting bunk gear, but I've run pharma grade HGH long enough to know when 3 iu's make your hands tingle etc, you have the good stuff.


----------



## Moosse

So how well do you know this guy and do you feel this is legit or are you skeptic about it , then I would be weary of it, that's just my advice and take it from me I had some and it was crap


----------



## staxs

I'll give you a bit of knowledge on this since I've ran GH quite a bit the past few years. If your a novice in bodybuilding and running gear step back and stick with regular oils because more then likely your natty GH is going to do you just as good as wasting hard earned money buying bunk or low dosed pucks. 

Now saying you are not a novice in bodybuilding and you actually know the characteristics of what HGH is going to do to your body and what to look for then great you just started a new mortgage on your body because to do it right it's expensive. Within 3 months you can start to notice changes in skin clearity, increased energy, and a euphoric feeling. Everyone's different, recomp time from the gym is drastically shortened. Physical attributes can be seen within 6 months. Probably drop a few pants sizes as your body is starting to really lean out. There's side effects to growth hormone so running more then 2iu a day is stupid for beginners unless you want some irreversible damage to happen to your body. Within a year your addicted to it and your body looks and feels amazing and you can't stop now your 2nd mortgage has your life in a stressful spot. Continue or drop it and feel like shit for 6 months or longer.
There ya go bro


----------



## Big_Mike

ALL GHS except pharmacy original ones are made in China. It depends on company how much they pay to china factory thats why some ghs are better and some total shit. Ofc. best gh is original pharmacy- 4iu of pharma gh is better then 12iu ug china. And GH is not overrated its very good for fat burning and synergy with slin. With real pharma gh you can eat like a ****ing horse and still stay pretty low on fat.


----------



## gymrat827

to get some muscle growth from GH, your going to need some slin.  Or your going to have to spend quite a bit of cash.  1 or the other......

5iu, 4x a wk of both slin & GH put some muscle on you (even shit from china).  5iu ED (good gh, not from china), for a 10-12 month time frame will bring some muscle growth.  I just like it for the overall benefits.....Sleep, fatloss, recovery for injury, etc.  

but this guy sounds like a tard man.


----------



## goodfella

Iris362812740 said:


> if you have interest in pharma grade peptides/HGH/IGF with low price, you will have interest in a professional manufactory in China.



get the fck outta here with that chit


----------



## HDH

Iris362812740 said:


> if you have interest in pharma grade peptides/HGH/IGF with low price, you will have interest in a professional manufactory in China. ]



I would suggest that no one attempts to use this link.

H


----------



## HDH

China shit can be good. You just gotta go with someone doing more than serum testing. That can now show high but no GH.

I have mild carpel tunnel syndrome and good GH ****s my hands up upon waking. That includes China (above 95% purity).

H


----------



## rAJJIN

HDH said:


> China shit can be good. You just gotta go with someone doing more than serum testing. That can now show high but no GH.
> 
> I have mild carpel tunnel syndrome and good GH ****s my hands up upon waking. That includes China (above 95% purity).
> 
> H



Can you explain more?
ease do show me how to manipulate the serum test. I hear rumors of peptides....
But not one single test I have seen shows peptides elevating hgh serum level 3 hrs after inject.

So I am very curious to hear what you may know. I have been looking for ANY proof that something can alter it. aas, peptides, street drugs, whatever. Show
Me what will raise it besides hgh at 3 hrs.


----------



## HDH

I've heard you are one of the "good guys" over there so I'm gonna take this as a real interest to know.

Some of the greens are out for HPLC/MS right now. The results should be in shortly.

There are threads you have access to where this is going on. Since the guy doing the testing is not allowed where the greens are being sold. Maybe you could join one of the threads where it's being discussed. You were at one of the boards this morning.

H


----------



## rAJJIN

I'll see what I can find.
I use china hgh myself.
Mean green I do not care much about getting into that. 
But I am very curious what can alter the serum test if there are any facts to be found.


----------



## HDH

We'll see. The ones that went out to test showed high serum and no GH. They are being resent to test for what's actually in them.

H


----------



## rAJJIN

I would think each vial would have to be tested individual?
How can the same vial be tested? It couldn't.
The 10iu vial I would guess was used for a serum test, another 10 Iu vial ( maybe from same box) would be tested by the lab.

Either way the day someone can show me how to alter the serum test(@ 3 hr mark), I'll be very interested in hearing it.


----------



## HDH

OK man. I'm done with it. You know where to view the info when it comes out.

That's where you should be expressing this anyways. I understand why you did here but...

H


----------



## gymrat827

This is good.


----------



## rAJJIN

Hdh,
I can't seem to find the thread?
Shoot me a link or pm
Please. I've been checking the forum I thought.... But I do not see it


----------



## HDH

I sent you a link to one of the threads, I saw you don't have access to the other. 

I see it is possible you didn't know the thread even existed.

H


----------



## SHRUGS

Very nice H. Good lookin out. Very interesting thread.
!S!


----------

